# Apothecary month!



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Hello guys!

so for the month of August, I decided to do an Apothecary theme. This week, we talk about, cheap and easy ways to make Apothecary bottles. I hope you will consider subscribing because there is so much more to come!


----------

